# Help with algae growth on leaves



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

This used to be just a minor annoyance for a while, but I am noticing that it is suddenly all over my plants in my tank. The algae eaters are not eating it..and it is just accumulating all over...including on the seam at the back corner of the tank. I do 1-2 water changes weekly (40-50%) and 8h of lighting (just cut it down to 7.5 today) under a Twinstar 600S. I inject CO2 at 1 bps.

Any suggestions on what I can do about this?

Is this stag horn algae? I generally dose 1 squirt of Iron / 1 squirt of tropica premium nutrition after water change. The biggest change I did few days ago was to insert 3 root tabs under the stem plant zone (Seachem fluorish root tabs).


























Thanks

V


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you has the algae outbreak before you started using the root tabs?
I have noticed an increase of staghorn algae in my tank since I started using the seachem root tabs.

Maybe dosing excel might help you. This will increase the growth, thus absorbtion of extra nutrients and kill some of the algae.

Not familiar with Tropica ferts, but on their website, they warn about algae growth. I use Seachem. More expensive, but it gives the advantage of target dosing.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Have you has the algae outbreak before you started using the root tabs?
> I have noticed an increase of staghorn algae in my tank since I started using the seachem root tabs.
> 
> Maybe dosing excel might help you. This will increase the growth, thus absorbtion of extra nutrients and kill some of the algae.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. No..I didn't have this severe algae outbreak before the root tabs. I did have some stag horn hanging on to the top edge of the rock and green spot on the pinnatafida leaves, but the Rotala was always clean.

I turned down the light duration from 8 to 7.5h. I did a 50% water change as well. I also dosed with excel at 1.5 capfuls for this 17 gal tank. I don't know if it will help...so let's see.

Thanks

V


----------



## Sivamayca (Sep 11, 2019)

You are dosing only the micro ferts like Iron and Tropica Premium (It doesn't have any Macro elements NPK). Twinstar 600S is a Very strong light and you have to dose Macro Ferts as well. Nutrient imbalance is causing the algae problem in your tank. 

Remove the algae manually as much as possible and remove the affected leaves, then do black out for 5 days. Most of these algae will die off. 

After blackout, start dosing the Macro Ferts. Possibly you have to increase the Co2 level a well from 1 BPS to 1.5 to 2 BPS.


----------

